
Transcendigital Imagination: Developing Organs of Subtle Perception - noyesno
http://www.interferencejournal.org/transcendigital-imagination-developing-organs-of-subtle-perception/
======
pasabagi
>technology leaches the soul of an environment

If you read Plutarch (iirc, not a classicist) you get to read probably the
first example of this kind of mororse and reactionary bitching - he too was
afraid that the times (they are a' changin') were leaching the soul from the
natural rural order. It was probably not a new thought then.

The problem with reading all the hottest and most fashionable thinkers is you
don't notice when you're just repeating an argument that has been done ad-
nauseum, a sort of philosophical smudge through the years that starts off
sharp, has some interesting turns, but ends up just grey and greasy.

Why not take the opposite route? Why not explore the new, subtle, perceptual
possibilities of 'cheap' recording technology - instead of doing this tired
old harking back to the pure innnocence of an imagined prior experience? I
think it would be a more interesting line of thought. I think it's more
relevant to our time - we are, after all, encountering the biggest sense organ
ever devised, the internet. Seems a bit more interesting than some seriously
hackneyed oppositions between raw natural experience and technologically
mediated illusion.

